# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to crash a vent

## Edge94

ok my bro Zoron told me about this program that will crash any vent. so i wanted to share it. 

first of all, there is a video of what id does [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSEnxB0CzFs"]here[/ame]


next if you like it. download it here


he also provided a virus scan here



credits go to zoron





basically what this program does is it gives you some options. it gives you the option to join and leave the vent so fast that it lags the shit out of the vent.

another one is filling the server

it will make as many fake names and flood it untill no slots are available.


they also have a chat flood one where is completely floods the chat of ventrilo making everyone's ventrilo stop working

almost done----there is a comment spam..this basically spams created commentds and makes this horrible sound come out of your speakers hurting your ears and lagging your vent



and last. the "all exept fill" one. basically does every thing i just listed exept for fill. i hope you enjoy

credits go to zoron

----------


## Edge94

bump! 

11 views and no comments...damn leechers

----------


## Seriouskip

/leech  :Stick Out Tongue: 

+rep

----------


## Edge94

lol, thanks, someone at least replies  :Smile:

----------


## dragonowner

SICK!!!!!! +Rep im so going to do this lol!

----------


## Edge94

lol thanks,

----------


## Szharz

Whats the worst that can happen when usingthis

----------


## Edge94

nothing really, it usually laggs the shit out of your vent, and wow

----------


## Roflwot

rofl, would love to use this to crash my old guilds vent while in sunwell ^_^
would give rep but not enough posts yet -_-

----------


## Szharz

Thanks. im sure ill be able to crash some vents during guild runs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edge94

thanks guys, im on meh way to contributer

----------


## Nosferattu

Awesome, just downloaded it and it works like a charm. +Rep

----------


## Edge94

np man, i will upload a video of my own soon

----------


## Ease

+Rep nice. Definatly crashin a vennt!

----------


## Edge94

lol alot of people are liking this, i should be contributer in no time  :Big Grin: ......hopefully -.-

----------


## Forb1d

Thanks for crediting me :Big Grin:

----------


## Edge94

of coarse,

----------


## Demonshade

credits go to aluigi for creating the command line tools, also credits go to the person who added a gui for all of his command line tools and turned them into one tool, not to sure who that person is though.

----------


## Edge94

if i knew there names i would credit them.

----------


## EmiloZ

Thanks, Now u need 2 rep for contri  :Smile:

----------


## Edge94

thank you so much

----------


## T-ReX

lol awesome  :Smile: 
I would give you +rep but i cant >.<

----------


## SUGARMANKIE

Thanks for this dude + to the repzors!

----------


## Obama

This looks pretty good. Thanks.

----------


## .Cyong

actually i have a different one (mines a little more complicated [it uses the cmd prompt and you have to type commands by yourself]). but it does the same exact thing. it doesnt crash the _vent server_. it just crashes the persons _client_.

----------


## Iraq

agreed, i prefer a nice udp flood to crash a vent server. but this tool is still fun for annoying people. +rep

----------


## Edge94

> agreed, i prefer a nice udp flood to crash a vent server. but this tool is still fun for annoying people. +rep




saying +rep doesnt give the person rep, you have to press the +Rep bar under one of my posts to give a person rep

----------


## Dartena

lol silly :P i'll probably do this to my friends vent for ships and giggles lol

----------


## Edge94

lol, yea it does get annoying. iv done it to kamicalWoW's hundreds of times. changing my ip every time cause it gets banned. but still fun

----------


## Fwaky

Why do people give obama rep and thanking him for it? Not like he's the author. And i wouldn't rep this for all in the world, but i can however agree that it could be used for fun purpose.

----------


## Creed

****ing Epic +Rep

----------


## Sonic Waffle

OH LAWD! This is the thing that messed out the MMO vent! xD
Some guy pretended to be Kur just crashed our clients instead of the server. Was funny though. Over all, this does work pretty well... Infact better than well! Great for that fact!
No reps though... Ruined 1 min of my life. :/

----------


## Edge94

lolz ruined 1 min :O

it r teh funny hoq you no like it.

lol, and i wasnt here when the mmo vent was up, i joined like a month ago lol, and my friend told me about it.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Tbh, it was more than 1 min because I had to restart my PC... But 1 min sound more funny. :P
Still, works pretty damn well.

----------


## Edge94

ah ok...and........LOLZ you had to restart your computer....those poor people in the kamical vent...so sad. i spammed them every day atleast 8 times. and 16 times on sunday

----------


## Sonic Waffle

You can spam in the future?!?! WOW! You are super, uber, duber, mega awsomely, epicly a legend of a GOD!

----------


## GunMan

Fail.

I hate noob programs like these and I hate the immature little kids that use them.

/facepalm

----------


## Edge94

> Fail.
> 
> I hate noob programs like these and I hate the immature little kids that use them.
> 
> /facepalm





lolz you fail. you obviously do not have any enemies, and how is it fail, if so many comments on this thread say the like it, love it, awesome. you sir fail. and for the record, this is for you,

----------


## Forgiving

Can some1 give me a ventrilo server that is popular? i dont have any and i want to try thi out.

----------


## shawnzkl

lol pretty fun! +rep

----------


## Phygar

> Can some1 give me a ventrilo server that is popular? i dont have any and i want to try thi out.



Ventrilo Server List - Ventrilo-Monitor.com

----------


## Meemz

works good stuff.. was wondering though.. if an admin catches and IP Bans is it ip banning me or is this thing working on a proxy to hide my ip?

----------


## Edge94

No. U need to get a new ip or get a proxy program

----------


## Meemz

ahh .. well i tried it out on my friend's ventrilo.. totally banned my ip haha was fun though.. good program  :Smile:

----------


## GunMan

> lolz you fail. you obviously do not have any enemies, and how is it fail, if so many comments on this thread say the like it, love it, awesome. you sir fail. and for the record, this is for you,


Sorry, I don't deal with "enemies" by crashing a Ventrilo server. As I said, this is stupid. If you don't want someone to crash your own Vent server (if you have one), don't go off crashing other peoples'. It's not cool or "ubar l33t." Learn to deal with "enemies" (lol, I have to use the word enemies) in a different manner.

----------


## Edge94

enemies is a funny word to use, but... it is pretty funny to crash a person's vent when you dislike them or you are mad at them. whatever, its 1 crash of your ventrilo.exe. idk if it fully crashed the whole vent server, but it can crash peoples ventrilo programs, and like i said, this can be used for revenge or if you like crashing peoples vents you use this. and if you dont like it, get off the topic. you shouldnt really care if people use this program, unless you got spammed by it, and that shouldnt really matter cause you can put a pass on it.

----------


## gaship

Video removed? :<

----------


## melee

No one's forcing anyone to use this program. Many people disagree with stealing wow accounts too. If you wish to slander the developers and users of this tool, don't expect too much love back.

Great tool, can be used in the right situation. +REP

----------


## kataldt

Great tool.

----------


## Pteranod

Lol, this is great

----------


## Edge94

ummm idk, why not, you whould be able to. but only on the old vents that havnt been upgraded can u use this since the new update from vent wont allow it to.

----------


## polackpl123

owned  :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## Ericmck2000

Contains trojan horse. Watch out if you download it. My antivirus started spamming the shit outta it.

----------


## The Maffyx

Way to bump a 2 year old topic.

----------


## culdin

*actually theres a new version out that does work.. is called vex6*

----------

